# Best HDTV?



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm looking for an around $1000 46"-50" LCD or Plasma. What are the best brands? I've heard Samsung has problems with the capacitors, so I don't want a Sammy. Is the Sony EX500 good? It got good reviews.
Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony owner here. Whatever you decide to go with have the set calibrated. Big difference in picture quality when calibrated.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

How do you calibrate, what to do it with?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There are two ways. You can hire a professional like I did but it's costly or purchase a calibration DVD. Calibrating fine tunes your blacks, whites, color, sharpness, ect.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Video-Essentials-Basics-Blu-ray/dp/B000V6LST0


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a panasonic and love it! I had it broken in and calibrated before I got it and I have nothing but praise for it.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Agreed - Bang for the buck in PQ = Panny Plasma. Recently got a 65V10 THX calibrated and LOVE IT!


----------



## jponte55 (Apr 21, 2009)

BenJF3 said:


> Agreed - Bang for the buck in PQ = Panny Plasma. Recently got a 65V10 THX calibrated and LOVE IT!


RISING BLACKS

Just kidding. I have a 58" S1 (12g) and before that a 50" 60u (9g). I also have a few Vizio LCDs in varous rooms. All fantastic displays. When people ask me about LCD vs Plasma I always tell them they should view them in an environment similar to their home if they can before buying. They just have such a different look especially when engaging the motion interpolation features on LCDs.

Plasma
Pros: Smooth, accurate, great blacks, good value, viewing angle, motion resolution
Cons: Reflective, image retention, dirty whites

LCD: 
Pros: bright, sharp, saturated 
Cons: poor motion (bluring), blooming (LED backlit), blue-ish less satured blacks (non-LED balcklit), viewing angle, motion resolution


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've done almost exclusivly Pannsonic Plasmas on my HT installs and have yet to have a complaint or see rising blacks to the effect being reported. I personally just don't like LCD's for TV viewing because the colors are not natural. A phosphor based display looks best (closest to a CRT) and I've had motion blur issues with LCD. Even my wife noticed the viewing angles in stores and she generally doesn't care about these things. 

I'm not denying that some Panny's have a black level issue, but from my research the larger sets have been much more tolerant. That and all Plasma's have some type off black adjustment over time.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

jponte55 said:


> RISING BLACKS
> 
> Just kidding. I have a 58" S1 (12g) and before that a 50" 60u (9g). I also have a few Vizio LCDs in varous rooms. All fantastic displays. When people ask me about LCD vs Plasma I always tell them they should view them in an environment similar to their home if they can before buying. They just have such a different look especially when engaging the motion interpolation features on LCDs.
> 
> ...


So, would Plasmas be better in a home theater/gameroom for movies, sports, games etc?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Plasmas are great in rooms where you have controlled lighting. They are often a problem in brightly-lit rooms and/or with windows as glare can be excessive due to the glass front.

Most folks have their "main" TV in a living/family room that is obviously used for a lot of other things and can't practically be made into a dark theater. That's one of the reasons LCDs are so popular, despite some drawbacks. But if you have a dedicated room, or if you are otherwise willing to control the lighting, plasmas are hard to beat.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

As you live in a warm/hot area consider your cooling load. A good rule of thumb is a set that draws 500 watts will require approximately 5000 btu's additional cooling. Plasma sets, as a rule, are more power hungry.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

Any way to get wires through a wall, or do I need to hire someone to do it for me? Here's the plan: I need to get audio/video wires through the wall. In the closet behind where we are going to put the TV, there is a hole where other wires come through. There are speakers above the TV, so wires go there already. How easy would it be to run more cables?
Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's hard to say without seeing it, but if you have a closet directly behind the wall, it may be very easy. But wall-fishing is a mystery until you do some surveying with a stud finder.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

billybob64 said:


> Any way to get wires through a wall, or do I need to hire someone to do it for me? Here's the plan: I need to get audio/video wires through the wall. In the closet behind where we are going to put the TV, there is a hole where other wires come through. There are speakers above the TV, so wires go there already. How easy would it be to run more cables?
> Thanks!


As long as you have good cable management skills you should be able to do the work yourself.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Plasmas are great in rooms where you have controlled lighting. They are often a problem in brightly-lit rooms and/or with windows as glare can be excessive due to the glass front.
> 
> Most folks have their "main" TV in a living/family room that is obviously used for a lot of other things and can't practically be made into a dark theater. That's one of the reasons LCDs are so popular, despite some drawbacks. But if you have a dedicated room, or if you are otherwise willing to control the lighting, plasmas are hard to beat.


Good point! I have the livingroom you describe (slinding glass doors) and an older 50" LCD. I don't have major glare issues now, and I'm just starting to shop for an upgrade. I want better blacks than I have now, so I was looking at plasma. But now you got me thinking about a better and bigger LCD instead.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> Good point! I have the livingroom you describe (slinding glass doors) and an older 50" LCD. I don't have major glare issues now, and I'm just starting to shop for an upgrade. I want better blacks than I have now, so I was looking at plasma. But now you got me thinking about a better and bigger LCD instead.


LCD/Plasma: In my opinion the only strong point current model plasma's have over current model LCD's is viewing angle. Unless you can eliminate the glare you might do better with a LCD.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> LCD/Plasma: In my opinion the only strong point current model plasma's have over current model LCD's is viewing angle. Unless you can eliminate the glare you might do better with a LCD.


Yea, I'm not sure I couldn't eliminate glare. I mean I know light reflects at 90 degrees, but I'm thinking I'm still susceptible to glare. Here's my layout. Sliding glass doors at the top. The viewing angles are not extreme. Behind the smaller couch is a cut-out to the kitchen, with even more chances for glare. Currently the 50" LCD sits on a rack. So I'd get no benefit from a thin TV. If I knew that I could get incredible picture on a DLP I could even consider that (and save $).


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> Yea, I'm not sure I couldn't eliminate glare. I mean I know light reflects at 90 degrees, but I'm thinking I'm still susceptible to glare. Here's my layout. Sliding glass doors at the top. The viewing angles are not extreme. Behind the smaller couch is a cut-out to the kitchen, with even more chances for glare. Currently the 50" LCD sits on a rack. So I'd get no benefit from a thin TV. If I knew that I could get incredible picture on a DLP I could even consider that (and save $).


Looking at your set up and you stating viewing angles are not extreme your concern for glare should narrow your choice to a high end LCD. When calibrated properly the picture quality is awesome. On my set even SD channels look good.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed, thanks. My PQ now, even with the older LCD, is pretty decent, just not as vibrant as my friends' plasma. I recently replced the bulb, too. When I upgrade this one moves to the bedroom. Looking forward to that.

If others care to post LCD 55"+ recommendations, please do! I plan to pull the trigger in October.


----------



## unclesalty (Sep 21, 2005)

Panasonic - TCP65VT25, absolutley the best set on the market right now, and I havent used the 3D yet. a little pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

unclesalty said:


> Panasonic - TCP65VT25, absolutley the best set on the market right now, and I havent used the 3D yet. a little pricey but you get what you pay for.


My dream set Just waiting for prices to fall a bit more. May I ask where you're from in PA? I've only been able to see one 50VT25 in Harrisburg. BestBuy in Altoona's not stocking it. Would love to experience the 65VT25 at a viewing distance of 8 ft to be sure it's not too big for my living room.

[edit]:welcome_s to dbstalk.com - my #1 site for DirecTV info.


----------



## unclesalty (Sep 21, 2005)

I am in NEPA, But I got it at electronicsexpo.com for $3365 delivered.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Price!


----------



## unclesalty (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah I thought so to, I hope that was alright posting that. Its listed at $4499 or something like that on the site but you have to call or chat to order it so you can negotiate with them, well worth the money, go for it.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

itzme said:


> Agreed, thanks. My PQ now, even with the older LCD, is pretty decent, just not as vibrant as my friends' plasma. I recently replced the bulb, too. When I upgrade this one moves to the bedroom. Looking forward to that.
> 
> If others care to post LCD 55"+ recommendations, please do! I plan to pull the trigger in October.


Keep an eye out for the Sharp LC60E88UN at Dell. They've had coupons (Techbargains?) the last few months bring the price from 2199-2399 to 1599-1799. I got mine late July with $800 off for $1599. I understand they just had one for the 19th/20th but not sure if its still available.

Most excellent TV, the ridiculous price is a bonus.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently bought a Panny 50S2. PQ is superb. Amazon has it for $899 !


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

neomaine said:


> Keep an eye out for the Sharp LC60E88UN at Dell. They've had coupons (Techbargains?) the last few months bring the price from 2199-2399 to 1599-1799. I got mine late July with $800 off for $1599. I understand they just had one for the 19th/20th but not sure if its still available.
> 
> Most excellent TV, the ridiculous price is a bonus.





ASAOG said:


> I recently bought a Panny 50S2. PQ is superb. Amazon has it for $899 !


Two things I do keep wondering if I'm waiting til the fall; should I watch for the price and reviews of the Sony TVs with built in Google TV, or should I consider a TV that is at least 3D Ready.


----------



## tacua (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, also a sony xbr9 owner,calibrated myself :
Back light 7
pict 72
brightness 50
color 54
sharpness 15
black corrector low
wide color standard

Will this be more or less good, many thanks for any reply,


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sony 34XBR960 - I have one and love it. Best HD picture I've ever seen.

It's not LCD. It's not plasma. It's a picture tube (direct view) TV - the last one that was ever made.

Of course, it DOES weigh 250#!

---------------
Great ISF calibrator - Lion AV. He did both of my HDTVs and they both look amazing. It's expensive, but well worth it.
http://www.lionav.com/tours.php


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

itzme said:


> Two things I do keep wondering if I'm waiting til the fall; should I watch for the price and reviews of the Sony TVs with built in Google TV, or should I consider a TV that is at least 3D Ready.


Tough call, but if you're like me and didn't think I wanted anything to do with 3D, see it somewhere - Panasonic preferably. It's a mind-changer


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Tough call, but if you're like me and didn't think I wanted anything to do with 3D, see it somewhere - Panasonic preferably. It's a mind-changer


It was a mind changer. I really wanted one ... now I don't. :grin: Maybe in a few years.

Tosiba just announced a glasses free 3d model. That MIGHT may me look at them in a few years. Right now, not enough content to make me sway to 3D.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sony 34XBR960 - I have one and love it. Best HD picture I've ever seen.
> 
> It's not LCD. It's not plasma. It's a picture tube (direct view) TV - the last one that was ever made.
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Me and my crew got paid $200 to move a TV up 2 stories inside a (real) mansion. It wasn't enough. Why? The TV was a 40" Sony XBR CRT. My back *still* hurts, and we had 4 guys trading off (2 at a time)!


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> Me and my crew got paid $200 to move a TV up 2 stories inside a (real) mansion. It wasn't enough. Why? The TV was a 40" Sony XBR CRT. My back *still* hurts, and we had 4 guys trading off (2 at a time)!


:lol::lol:
I can relate.
It's a monster!


----------

